# VG condensation inside electronics



## blujeenz (2/5/21)

Anybody else notice what appears and feels like VG condensate inside electronics ? 
Both my UPS and monitor had the same slippery beads of VG inside.
I opened my my UPS because it wasnt UPS'ing anymore, I dont yet know if the batts are dead or if the VG condensate has killed it... old batts read 13.5 and 11.25, new batt on charge at the moment.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Resistance (2/5/21)

blujeenz said:


> Anybody else notice what appears and feels like VG condensate inside electronics ?
> Both my UPS and monitor had the same slippery beads of VG inside.
> I opened my my UPS because it wasnt UPS'ing anymore, I dont yet know if the batts are dead or if the VG condensate has killed it... old batts read 13.5 and 11.25, new batt on charge at the moment.
> View attachment 228808
> View attachment 228809


I was wondering what new project kept you busy.
What batteries are in there. If the batteries have venting holes it could also create that type of issue once it gets tired.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blujeenz (2/5/21)

Resistance said:


> I was wondering what new project kept you busy.
> What batteries are in there. If the batteries have venting holes it could also create that type of issue once it gets tired.



Ive been busy mostly with kites, a new Rokkaku, the ups was something I got into today, no wind and having a slow one. 

Batts are sealed lead acid 12v 7.2Ah the kind used for alarms garage gates etc.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Resistance (2/5/21)

blujeenz said:


> Ive been busy mostly with kites, a new Rokkaku, the ups was something I got into today, no wind and having a slow one.
> 
> Batts are sealed lead acid 12v 7.2Ah the kind used for alarms garage gates etc.
> View attachment 228816


Check on the side. Some of them come with venting holes. It could be that the one broke down internally and vented while charging.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (2/5/21)

blujeenz said:


> Anybody else notice what appears and feels like VG condensate inside electronics ?
> Both my UPS and monitor had the same slippery beads of VG inside.
> I opened my my UPS because it wasnt UPS'ing anymore, I dont yet know if the batts are dead or if the VG condensate has killed it... old batts read 13.5 and 11.25, new batt on charge at the moment.
> View attachment 228808
> View attachment 228809



thank you. I have been wanting to create a thread on this topic for days. But kept procrastinating. 

So it all started with my desktop motherboard blowing up and then my power supply. When I opened up the CPU for removing the power supply I observed VG condensation inside the CPU near the front fans. My conclusion was the front fan was pulling in the vape-vapour and the same is condensating inside the CPU. 

Then it was my printer-scanner in the room. Guess what the glass inside the scanner is foggy, the scanned documents are not clear anymore. Now I have to send it for warranty repairs.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (2/5/21)

So i thought of a solution, an extrator fan. But I live in a rented house, so I positioned my floor fan to blow outside. The result was VG condensating on the fan grills and literally dripping on the stand. this was last month and its not even winter yet.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (2/5/21)

The fan was clearly not the solution I needed an extractor fan. So I pulled out the fan from my old eliquid mixer , If the older forumites remember about our DIY eliquid mixer with a 12V fan and harddrive magnets.
Anyway, Since it was rented house I was not looking for something permanent. So a hardboard cut to the size of the window, with a circle cut through it, velcro on the sides so that I can remove it for cleaning etc. This was the result.
I would strongly suggest everyone who likes vaping indoors while gaming or working please protect your electronics by installing a extractor fan in your room. 
I have also turned off the front fans of my CPU so that it doesnt pull in much air. I have observed the CPU temp for quite somedays and all seems to be ok.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Creative 4


----------



## blujeenz (2/5/21)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> The fan was clearly not the solution I needed an extractor fan. So I pulled out the fan from my old eliquid mixer , If the older forumites remember about our DIY eliquid mixer with a 12V fan and harddrive magnets.
> Anyway, Since it was rented house I was not looking for something permanent. So a hardboard cut to the size of the window, with a circle cut through it, velcro on the sides so that I can remove it for cleaning etc. This was the result.
> I would strongly suggest everyone who likes vaping indoors while gaming or working please protect your electronics by installing a extractor fan in your room.
> I have also turned off the front fans of my CPU so that it doesnt pull in much air. I have observed the CPU temp for quite somedays and all seems to be ok.
> ...


Thanks for the input, nice to see its not just me, I originally thought a cap had blown in my monitor and searched hi n low to no avail.
My ups is just above the monitor and receives a direct exhale, but its a bedroom corner and an extractor fan is just going to add noise and allow dust in.
I'll probs have to resort to a 6 monthly cleanout.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (2/5/21)

This is quite interesting.


Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> thank you. I have been wanting to create a thread on this topic for days. But kept procrastinating.
> 
> So it all started with my desktop motherboard blowing up and then my power supply. When I opened up the CPU for removing the power supply I observed VG condensation inside the CPU near the front fans. My conclusion was the front fan was pulling in the vape-vapour and the same is condensating inside the CPU.
> 
> Then it was my printer-scanner in the room. Guess what the glass inside the scanner is foggy, the scanned documents are not clear anymore. Now I have to send it for warranty repairs.





blujeenz said:


> Thanks for the input, nice to see its not just me, I originally thought a cap had blown in my monitor and searched hi n low to no avail.
> My ups is just above the monitor and receives a direct exhale, but its a bedroom corner and an extractor fan is just going to add noise and allow dust in.
> I'll probs have to resort to a 6 monthly cleanout.


I haven't experienced this personally but I will keep an eye out. I'm almost wondering what you guys are vaping

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Munro31 (2/5/21)

Jeez guys, I'm getting worried now! How do you walk around with all those clouds about??? I'll be checking my stuff now, thanks for the heads up

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Resistance (2/5/21)

Yup my fan runs 24/7 and I haven't experienced it yet, but this is something to worry about.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Resistance (2/5/21)

@blujeenz maybe you should fit a cloth filter over the cooling fan mesh to keep out the vapour.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (2/5/21)

Yeah i find VG settles on everything, TV Screen, any plastic or metal in the room and i have to wipe down all my mods on my display bookcase every couple of months!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Munro31 (2/5/21)

A few months back I saw a gadget review , it was called the vape nut. Now I really want it

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (2/5/21)

Munro31 said:


> A few months back I saw a gadget review , it was called the vape nut. Now I really want it


What is it?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Munro31 (2/5/21)

It's a filter, it sucks air in from the top and passes it through a filter and out the bottom, filter were removable to wash/replace. I thought it was a stupid idea and realize now I'm the stupid one

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (2/5/21)

Munro31 said:


> It's a filter, it sucks air in from the top and passes it through a filter and out the bottom, filter were removable to wash/replace. I thought it was a stupid idea and realize now I'm the stupid one


I'll go check if I find it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (2/5/21)

this is the filter @munro .looks like a hob extractor filter.
I'm pretty sure one can be made for cheaper.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Munro31 (2/5/21)

That's definitely how I remember it! It was at VapeKing sometime back on sale, should of grabbed it!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## blujeenz (2/5/21)

Resistance said:


> @blujeenz maybe you should fit a cloth filter over the cooling fan mesh to keep out the vapour.


Alas neither the ups or monitor have fans, covering the vent slits might heat internals up enough to cause early failure.
Theres plenty of 3D printed "solder fume extractor's" on thingyverse, for what its worth.

@Munro31 I use a Citadel at 35w, so not exactly a cloud beast.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Munro31 (2/5/21)

blujeenz said:


> Alas neither the ups or monitor have fans, covering the vent slits might heat internals up enough to cause early failure.
> Theres plenty of 3D printed "solder fume extractor's" on thingyverse, for what its worth.
> 
> @Munro31 I use a Citadel at 35w, so not exactly a cloud beast.


Wow, I was imagining you with a mech making massive clouds, the fact that you are not means I need to clean all my electronics now, I also vape at about 35w on my QP MR

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (2/5/21)

I've never had this issue. Hence me thinking it's the batteries. I never had excess vapour build up either. It's just the normal wipe and problem solved. Do you think it has something to do with the %vg your vaping?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (2/5/21)

@blujeenz maybe you should contemplate adding an extractor to the UPS.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (2/5/21)

Resistance said:


> This is quite interesting.
> 
> I haven't experienced this personally but I will keep an eye out. I'm almost wondering what you guys are vaping



mostly 70/30 fruity. I vape around 15ml a day on my dual coil RTA/RDA so huge clouds. I work from home so this room doubles as my office and man cave. I only vape in this room.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (2/5/21)

Timwis said:


> Yeah i find VG settles on everything, TV Screen, any plastic or metal in the room and i have to wipe down all my mods on my display bookcase every couple of months!


even worse is the foggy inside of my scanner

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Resistance (3/5/21)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> mostly 70/30 fruity. I vape around 15ml a day on my dual coil RTA/RDA so huge clouds. I work from home so this room doubles as my office and man cave. I only vape in this room.


The fan is a good idea. Our floor standing fan runs all day everyday literally 24/7

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (3/5/21)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> even worse is the foggy inside of my scanner


You need to get some heat in that room when your not in it. Winter is coming and it going to get worse when it's colder

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## blujeenz (3/5/21)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> mostly 70/30 fruity. I vape around 15ml a day on my dual coil RTA/RDA so huge clouds. I work from home so this room doubles as my office and man cave. I only vape in this room.



Im very similar, 13ml, 70/30 and 8hrs + in front of the pc.

@Resistance Im thinking of either aquarium mat, breather cloth used for epoxy vacuum bagging or sheet foam filter used for bikes. The issue is finding a fan that has enough static pressure to operate without sounding like an airport runway.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Resistance (3/5/21)

blujeenz said:


> Im very similar, 13ml, 70/30 and 8hrs + in front of the pc.
> 
> @Resistance Im thinking of either aquarium mat, breather cloth used for epoxy vacuum bagging or sheet foam filter used for bikes. The issue is finding a fan that has enough static pressure to operate without sounding like an airport runway.


220v pc fan???

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (3/5/21)

blujeenz said:


> Im very similar, 13ml, 70/30 and 8hrs + in front of the pc.
> 
> @Resistance Im thinking of either aquarium mat, breather cloth used for epoxy vacuum bagging or sheet foam filter used for bikes. The issue is finding a fan that has enough static pressure to operate without sounding like an airport runway.


Also check some of the pc stores. Some of the older PC's used a cloth type washable filter over the CPU fan. You might still find it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA (3/5/21)

I've seen what electronic devices look like when smoking near them... I doubt this could be much worse. Smoking has killed a few pc fans and an amplifier for me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (3/5/21)

Now I'm worried, as I chain-vape when I'm at the computer. I don't want to blow the vapour to the left as it's going to hit the wall. I won't blow it to the right as my doggy is on the spare bed in the office. So now I swing around 180 degrees - fortunately I have a swivel-chair - so that I blow the vapour away from the computer. 

So much to think about when vaping! When I read at night in bed I make sure the window above the bed is open - even in winter - and, in addition, I blow to the left, towards the en suite bathroom where the window is always open. I'm going to get a crick in the neck one of these days!!!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/5/21)

Hooked said:


> Now I'm worried, as I chain-vape when I'm at the computer. I don't want to blow the vapour to the left as it's going to hit the wall. I won't blow it to the right as my doggy is on the spare bed in the office. So now I swing around 180 degrees - fortunately I have a swivel-chair - so that I blow the vapour away from the computer.
> 
> So much to think about when vaping! When I read at night in bed I make sure the window above the bed is open - even in winter - and, in addition, I blow to the left, towards the en suite bathroom where the window is always open. I'm going to get a crick in the neck one of these days!!!



@Hooked I have no doubt that there is a film of VG building up on things we vape near (especially windscreens) but I have been vaping near my PC for 7 years without an issue.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Can relate 1 | Informative 1


----------



## blujeenz (3/5/21)

Rob Fisher said:


> @Hooked I have no doubt that there is a film of VG building up on things we vape near (especially windscreens) but I have been vaping near my PC for 7 years without an issue.


I havent had an issue with my pc either, just took a peek inside and didnt see any droplets or feel any greasiness. 
My pc is black, but metal, so the outer and inner surfaces are pretty similar temp wise.
Im of the opinion that its limited to black plastic cases with hot components inside, my thinking is that the plastic has a bigger temp difference between the inner and outer skins leading to condensation.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (4/5/21)

Rob Fisher said:


> @Hooked I have no doubt that there is a film of VG building up on things we vape near (especially windscreens) but I have been vaping near my PC for 7 years without an issue.



Thanks for that @Rob Fisher. I was going into a rapid paranoid decline!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (5/5/21)

Big Clive to the rescue :

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (5/5/21)

blujeenz said:


> Anybody else notice what appears and feels like VG condensate inside electronics ?
> Both my UPS and monitor had the same slippery beads of VG inside.
> I opened my my UPS because it wasnt UPS'ing anymore, I dont yet know if the batts are dead or if the VG condensate has killed it... old batts read 13.5 and 11.25, new batt on charge at the moment.
> View attachment 228808
> View attachment 228809


That’s why my pc gets a clean out every 3 months. The dust instead of being fine and loose, it sticks to the fans.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA (5/5/21)

Timwis said:


> Yeah i find VG settles on everything, TV Screen, any plastic or metal in the room and i have to wipe down all my mods on my display bookcase every couple of months!


The worst is the mirrors, I battle to actually clean them. Windows are easier.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (5/5/21)

RainstormZA said:


> The worst is the mirrors, I battle to actually clean them. Windows are easier.


Thats why i use Linux

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## RainstormZA (5/5/21)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Thats why i use Linux


pffft, smart aleck. Lol. I knew someone was going to say something like this.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## RainstormZA (5/5/21)

@Timwis: It's not just me vaping, but also the other guy vaping and smoking in between. He's seen how much tar I've wiped off the windows from his smoking habit. So there's two vapers in the house now.


----------



## Timwis (5/5/21)

RainstormZA said:


> @Timwis: It's not just me vaping, but also the other guy vaping and smoking in between. He's seen how much tar I've wiped off the windows from his smoking habit. So there's two vapers in the house now.


Yeah my wife vapes too! VG clings to everything!


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (22/11/21)

today I opened up my old monitor. The panel was broken and I finally found a replacement, but that's another story. I have used this monitor for two years and after it broke, it was just sitting inside a box for the last 6 months. This is the inside of the back cover.

I have an extractor fan in my room now and it's been much better. No more condensation. If you are a cloud chaser like me, don't vape in a room full of electronics without ventilation.

Reactions: Informative 9


----------



## SmokeyJoe (23/11/21)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> today I opened up my old monitor. The panel was broken and I finally found a replacement, but that's another story. I have used this monitor for two years and after it broke, it was just sitting inside a box for the last 6 months. This is the inside of the back cover.
> 
> I have an extractor fan in my room now and it's been much better. No more condensation. If you are a cloud chaser like me, don't vape in a room full of electronics without ventilation.
> 
> ...


Yoh. Thats actually scary

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (23/11/21)

There's a fair whack of research on the web about filtering aerosols out of the air, to which the most effective stand alone units at the mo' seem to be combination negative ion generation and physical filtration, (_the better ones using activated carbon filtration_).

Ever been up in the mountains, at the beach, or in a thunderstorm and suddenly felt a huge shift in your mood? ... well that's negative ions at work, and it's the bonus you'll get if you use a negative ion generator. Foreign particles fall out of suspension in air when exposed to negative ions and are literally glued to the air when exposed to cations (_positive ions_), to which pretty much every electrical appliance in your home is a positive ion generator, (_and not discounting condensation_), also a magnet for airborne particles!)

Have a vape on the beach or in a thunderstorm and look at what happens to your vapour clouds as you exhale, and you'll be installing a negative ion generator ... clearly the pics above show the converse 

Some random reading on the subject;
https://www.healthline.com/health/what-does-an-ionizer-do
https://negativeionizers.net/negative-and-positive-ions/

Reactions: Informative 4


----------



## Hooked (26/11/21)

I've started blowing the vapour* under* the desk!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

